# Really interesting New Scientist article



## bums (Dec 22, 2008)

http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg2 ... tml?page=1

I'm not saying DP is placebo for everyone. But for some it must be. Like mine goes down when i have more important things to worry about even though i am more anxious then before.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

quite interesting! would be good if it was all just down to that, i hope it is.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Last time I recovered was the day after I found out I was pregnant. The dp went away because all I could think of was the baby I guess.. I got it back after giving birth because I was so scared of that happening. I hope I never encounter a voodoo-priest or I'll be in deep shit.


----------



## bums (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeaah! See its definaltey DISTRACTION, just very hard to achieve, damn.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

that's a really cool article. thanks


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

fascinating. only if we could apply this theory


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I just read this again. A bit desperate for something to convince me it's all in my head and it'll go away some day. Good article.


----------

